# Dating and DP. My story.



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

So hey guys i decided that i was gonna go out on a date while having depersonalization. My symptoms involve very bad memory, time distortion, and multitasking. So i decided to meet some guy from from a gay application called scruff. Yes, i am gay lol. Anyhow, i was so nervous thinking that this handsome guy would really find out that i am a freaking weirdo or whatever. I kept thinking i would forget what to say, that i would somehow have a meltdown, or he would see that i wasn't alright. I said fuck it. I told myself what is the harm of trying to go out on a date. I haven't been in so long. I want to feel like i am myself again. So we met up for a beer at cool pub. I haven't had a drink in 6 months! I was also nervous about this too lol. So we meet up at the bar and it was really nice and fancy. They had all different types of beers imported and had a wide selection of food from turkey burgers, pizzas, to sliders, and all unhealthy fried stuff haha. So there we are face to face having a conversation. I kept thinking to myself that i am going to embarrass myself at any moment. We ended up having great conversation about a whole bunch of things from movies, to music, to tv shows, to our occupations. I was really in the moment. I told him that i am a nurse but that i did get sick from "stress"(Depersonalization) and that i am taking time off to recuperate from work. I didn't tell him it was DP. He totally was cool with it. He said he was a musician and was finding gigs all around LA. I only had 2 beers, which is really nothing for me. When i didn't have DP i would probably drink about 4 or 5 before i felt anything. 2 was good enough and i really didn't feel much. At the end of it all he said he really had a good time and would like to see me again. I thought to myself like really? I told him sounds good to me. i would like to see you again too. When i got home, i thought to myself i can't believe i went out on a date in this damn horrible condition! That the guy didn't see anything wrong with me even though i know i have this horrible problem. I learned that i am not gonna let this condition ruin my life that i am still gonna fight it and continue to live my life as if am 100 percent.,Even though i don't feel any better with this condition. I feel really good about myself. From going in to a deep DARK depression.. to now being able to socialize and meet someone gives me hope that i will be me again one day. I just ignore it and of course there are days where i do get sad or frustrated with this shit, but then i pull myself back together and tell myself this is temporary and I AM going to get better! Hopefully this can inspire some people to try to get out of this funk. you deserve to have your life back! Don't let dp take it away!


----------



## intothequarry (May 16, 2015)

My cousin suffered from DP for a year and a half and he has a theory that his was a lot of buried, emotional suppression and bullying at a young age having to do with his sexuality (and also he has massive anxiety)

He's 90% cured from the anxiety and has no DP. He talks to me almost every day about recovery and has been helping me pull out the things that are dragging me down.

Get out there and enjoy your life.. Having a partner makes things easier in my opinion, and it seems as though this person has an open mind. Congratulations on the small steps that make us feel a bit better


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you! Yes,I think I that is a great possibility. I grew up in a very religious home. Till this day I'm still in a very religious home. I really had to suppress my sexuality at an early age. I was put into sports as a kid even though I really wanted to be in gymnastics and figure skating (which is a sport), but my dad wanted me to be more butch lol. In high school I was captain in varsity basketball team I was well known. Yet, I just couldn't be myself. I finally came out after high school to my parents. They wanted to kick me out., because of their beliefs. They didn't tho. I just couldn't be talking about anything regarding homosexuality around them. So I never talked to them about guys and stuff., I just kinda had my own little secret world that I didn't share with anyone. So that could be years of my suppression finally catching up with me. I'll continue to work on myself and get to the root of my problem so I can be 100 percent again .thanks for the advice intothequarry! ????


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Good for you man! It is a fight and we need to continue it!


----------

